# Débrider le nouvel iPod 4G



## white label (22 Juillet 2004)

je viens de craquer pour le 4G.... 

ça sera mon premier ipod;je connais un peu l'engin qd meme;mon frere a un 15go 3G...
le gros défaut selon lui est que l'ensemble des titres de itunes sont dans son pod...
Existe t'il un moyen de débrider le pod?Je sais que cette caractéristique est liée au fait que apple ne voulait pas que le pod devienne un objet fétiche du piratage...

Deuxieme question assez éloignée de la 1ere:quels sont les accesoires necessaires pour faire du ipod une clé usb géante ?
Le ipod ainsi équipé est il reconnu comme un disque externe par les pc et les macs?Sans drivers?

merçi pour ceux qui prendront la peine de répondre a des questions forcémént déja debattues


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2004)

Oula!
En fait, pour debrider sur PC, il faut faire afficher les fichiers cachés, puis ouvrir "iPod Controls" pour arriver a un dossier appelé "music", autrement on peu le rechercher...
Su PC, l'iPod est un disque amovible...(d'une bien grande taille qd meme!!)
Donc, tu envoi tes docs dessus... Tu a meme un dossier fait pour...
Voila!


----------



## white label (22 Juillet 2004)

ok...

mais comment faire sur mac pour choisir dans itunes les chansons a transférer.
le probleme doit encore plus se poser avec les mini ipod


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

white label a dit:
			
		

> le gros défaut selon lui est que l'ensemble des titres de itunes sont dans son pod...
> Existe t'il un moyen de débrider le pod?Je sais que cette caractéristique est liée au fait que apple ne voulait pas que le pod devienne un objet fétiche du piratage...


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "débrider"  
Est-ce désactiver la synchro automatique entre iPod et iTunes (par défaut) ? clic-droit sur le symbole du iPod lorsque celui-ci est connecté (sur iTunes en bas à droite) => Propriétés



			
				white label a dit:
			
		

> Deuxieme question assez éloignée de la 1ere:quels sont les accesoires necessaires pour faire du ipod une clé usb géante ?
> Le ipod ainsi équipé est il reconnu comme un disque externe par les pc et les macs?Sans drivers?


Le iPod version PC est vu sur le Mac en tant que disque dur externe. Donc nul besoin d'un driver spécial pour bouger des fichiers du PC au Mac.
Pour le PC c'est un peu plus compliqué, si celui-ci est au format Mac. Pour ma part j'utilise XPlay qui permet d'afficher l'iPod formaté Mac en tant que disque externe dans l'Explorer du PC. Mais celui-ci est sous Win2000, peut-etre que sous XP y'a pas besoin d'un programme tiers.

Sinon fais une recherche; ces sujets sont fréquemment abordés sur le forum.


----------



## _m_apman (22 Juillet 2004)

white label a dit:
			
		

> ok...
> 
> mais comment faire sur mac pour choisir dans itunes les chansons a transférer.
> le probleme doit encore plus se poser avec les mini ipod


Si la case devant chaque morceau est cochée, cela signifie qu'il est envoyé sur l'iPod lors de la synchro en mode "auto" (mode par défaut).

Sinon, il existe la solution "Organiser les morceaux et les listes de lectures manuellement", mais là je ne connais pas en détails le fonctionnement. J'imagine que tu copies les fichiers vers l'iPod grâce au copier/coller...


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> il existe la solution "Organiser les morceaux et les listes de lectures manuellement", mas là je ne connais pas en détails le fonctionnement. J'imagine que tu copies les fichiers vers l'iPod grâce au copier/coller...


non c'est encore plus simple: par glisser-déposer... directement dans le symbole du iPod


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il existe la solution "Organiser les morceaux et les listes de lectures manuellement", mas là je ne connais pas en détails le fonctionnement. J'imagine que tu copies les fichiers vers l'iPod grâce au copier/coller...



perso, je n'utilise que cette solution.
ma fenêtre source doit contenir une centaine de playlist....
15 intelligentes, du genre :
150 plus écoutés
150 mieux notés
3 derniers jours
dernieres entrées
150 rarements écoutés
200 aléatoires pas souvent écoutés, qui font plus de 2 minutes, ne sont pas de la musique pour enfant, ne contiennent pas le mot love...
etc...
l'avantage de ce genre de listes, en les limitant sur le nombre de morceaux, c'est qu'elle permettent d'entendre des trucs qu'on aurait pas eu l'idée d'écouter 

après, j'ai pleins de listes de compiles (20), par thèmes, mais faites à la main avant que n'apparaisent les listes intelligentes. mais je les gardes car elles reflètent vraiment mais connaissances et préférences musicales.

sinon...
un petit drag and drop depuis l'explorateur, et on se retrouve avec une belle liste.
tout un artiste, tout un style, ou juste un disque.
la, je rajoute le caractère pomme (alt-&) devant son nom, comme ça elles restent en bas de la colonne 

avec deux ipod, près de 600 cd (que j'ai) encodés, ça permet de sélectionner efficacement la musique qu'on veut emporter, et toujours laisser une petite place à la surprise 

et avec la musique, rien de tel que la surprise ! 

bien sur chaque iPod n'est synchronisé qu'avec un certain nombre de listes, et suivant l'utilisation que j'en aurai.

mon ipod principal est un 15 go, mais comme je l'utilise aussi comme navette pour le boulot, j'essaye que la musique dessus ne dépasse jamais 8go, et c'est plus facile en supprimant de temps a autre la synchro d'une liste plutôt que d'aller décocher 360 chansons  (c'était ce que je voulais dire  )

le iPod est vraiment fantastique, mais il faut surtout apprendre à bien se servir d'iTunes pour l'exploiter à fond...


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2004)

Tu a raison...: le iPod est vraiment fantastique, mais il faut surtout apprendre à bien se servir d'iTunes pour l'exploiter à fond...


----------



## white label (23 Juillet 2004)

merçi pour toutes vos reponses:la communauté mac a encore frappée.....

j'attend que mon pod me soit expédié;je pense que la gravure prend pas mal de tps... 
je pense que mon pod m'évitera d'avoir un palm et un disque dur portable


----------

